# Leaving after 13 years



## tjrobb (Sep 17, 2019)

After the post in "A Realization", seems I will be leaving my second home after being an unpaid volunteer for 13 years. 

Because of many issues in the current show, which I'm debating posting here, I came to feel they were no longer the theatre I started with.

Perhaps a break from theatre is in order.


----------



## jayvee (Sep 17, 2019)

tjrobb said:


> After the post in "A Realization", seems I will be leaving my second home after being an unpaid volunteer for 13 years.
> 
> Because of many issues in the current show, which I'm debating posting here, I came to feel they were no longer the theatre I started with.
> 
> Perhaps a break from theatre is in order.


Perhaps a break from THAT theatre is in order.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 17, 2019)

Aah, the allure of theatre! The drama! The passion! The conflict! The raw emotion of it all!

... and then there's the performance the audience comes to see.

Things change. People change. A sabbatical is an excellent way to find your new normal.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 17, 2019)

I definitely understand. Even though I work at a high school, I used to also be the main lighting volunteer for a local theater, but it got to the point that they needed too much of my time, and it wasn't fun any more. 

I still work year round doing tech and teaching tech theater, but I only take on additional jobs if they pay, and if it's a show I want to work on. 

Take some time away, but keep an eye out for something you can be passionate about. You work on too many shows that you don't care about, and eventually it becomes work and not art.

Sad to hear that you feel like you are losing your home, but the community theater world will always welcome new lighting volunteers to come in for hang and focus days!

I have yet to do a show in a space that didn't feel like a second home by the time I left. Home is where the heART is.


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 17, 2019)

I do a show only if 1) I'm getting paid for it, or 2) I'm learning something new / excited to work on that particular project, or 3) doing a favour for a REALLY good friend. If the work isn't affecting you in a positive way, move on. If you need to scratch that theatre itch again later on, there will surely be plenty of other venues and opportunities where your work will bring you more joy.


----------

